# dishonnest landlady



## Legs110 (Sep 10, 2018)

How do i deal with a dishonest landlady who has grossly overcharged for rent which i found out upon arrival and who has not registered lease or issued receipts for payments.
i wish to break contract for above reasons and for the fact that apartment misrepresented by Real estate agent and owner


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Going on from the information in your one or two sentences. 

You accuse someone of dishonesty, do you have evidence/proof to support this in a legal setting?

You accuse two parties of misrepresentation, do you have evidence/proof to support this is a legal setting?

Do you have a contract with the Landlady which you have signed ie entered into of your own free will and you now want to break? Did your legal adviser read the contract and advise before you signed it?

Did you view the property before signing the contract?

Usually an "agent" has a disclaimer of the type below (obviously translated from Portuguese). You may ask the agent (if they are a real company) for their complaints book and register an official complaint BUT you will need to support what you write as it will then be investigated officially. 


_Disclaimer
The information is for general information purposes only, is provided by Bongo-Sachs Estate Agents and while we endeavour to keep the information correct, we make no representations or warranties of any kind, express or implied, about the completeness, accuracy, reliability, suitability or availability with respect to information, products, services, or related graphics for any purpose. Any reliance on such information is therefore strictly at your own risk. In no event will we be liable for any loss or damage including without limitation, indirect or consequential loss or damage, or any loss or damage whatsoever arising._


----------

